# PS3, xbox360 or wii?



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 25, 2012)

Next week I'm buying a console.  Which one should it be?  What has the best games?  Best graphics?  Best controls?  Best online facilities?  Which is best value, long term (games and online operating costs - the one off investment won't be an issue...)?  Which one will be around the longest...?

Advice me up...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 25, 2012)

Xbox 360. More games, better online, cheaper, etc, etc. The key driver should be getting the same as your mates' though. 'cos then you can play them online.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 25, 2012)

Ps3 is also a good console. Just not as good. It does have a built-in bluray player though. 

The Wii is utterly shit.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 25, 2012)

Xbox


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 25, 2012)

PS3 can also be turned into a set top box recorder with PlayTV which is about £20 second hand. Online is free too. 

But the Xbox is slightly better for games


----------



## scifisam (Feb 25, 2012)

I got a PS3 mainly as an excellent blu-ray player; it does have rather a lot of games, but not the one I really wanted (Halo) which is only on the X-Box. I also have a Wii - that's best for 'family' games and exercise.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 26, 2012)

i dont want a blu ray player at all, if that helps people advice me...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 26, 2012)

xbox!!!! can't believe it took me so long to get one... be prepared to get a seriously sore thumb for the first few weeks of playing though

and get a good headset if your gonnna play online.. really adds to it and gives you a real edge


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 26, 2012)

does xbox do wifi these days? no possibility of cables where mine will be...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 26, 2012)

yep... mine is quite a way from my hub thingy and i get a decent connection for online play


eta do you mean wireless internet connection?

eta2 is that the same as wifi? lol


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 26, 2012)

Mumbles274 said:


> yep... mine is quite a way from my hub thingy and i get a decent connection for online play
> 
> 
> eta do you mean wireless internet connection?
> ...


 
yeah, wifi is wireless, isn't it?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 26, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> i dont want a blu ray player at all, if that helps people advice me...


 
X-Box definitely then.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 28, 2012)

It depends what type of games you like.

I love my Xbox, but I play the Wii a lot more lately because I'm into JRPG's more than FPS games. Xenoblade Chronicles, The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword, The Last Story etc.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, so xbox is purchased and I have mw3 (cinematic, but I suck at it - I die every 5 minutes on easy...), halo (x-box original version, for old skool memories...) & zuma.  Need game suggestions...

Arcade titles with a high addictiveness & main games which aren't fps's or sports games. 

Suggestions, please...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 2, 2012)

Addictive arcade titles....Plants vs Zombies, Peggle, Uno, Joe Danger.

Main games which aren't fps' or sport games....ummmmm.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2012)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 2, 2012)

Main Games
Dark Souls, Skyrim, Portal 2, Portal, Batman Arkham Asylum, Batman Arkham City, Bayonetta, Dead Space, Dead Space 2, L.A. Noire.
Arcade
Braid, Pacman Championship Edition DX, Peggle, Super Meat Boy, LIMBO, Rez, Ikaruga, Trials HD, Bastion

Those are the ones I've liked recently. There's loads more.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 2, 2012)

Mumbles274 said:


> xbox!!!! can't believe it took me so long to get one... be prepared to get a seriously sore thumb for the first few weeks of playing though
> 
> and get a good headset if your gonnna play online.. really adds to it and gives you a real edge


Because you can never swear too much at 14 year old virgins! 

I wish I had a telly/xbox. Maybe next year.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 2, 2012)

i'm a soundwhore


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Main Games
> Dark Souls, Skyrim, Portal 2.



Yeah,  play portal 2 - properly amazing & Dark souls is one of the most fantastic games of the past ten years.

Lots of people like Skyrim too apparently.


----------



## electroplated (Mar 2, 2012)

A would highly recommend Need for Speed:Hot Persuit for an arcadey cops n robbers style racer.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Red Dead Redemption


i've not played it but my daughter has and loves it. It does look very nice and the game play does have a nice organic look/feel to it


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2012)

Best videogame horses ever


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 2, 2012)

that's what she likes about it, she is proper horsey


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2012)

Grand Theft Horsey Horse.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2012)

Xbox


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 12, 2012)

ps3..there isnt any differance in the games IMO, fifa on xbox is identicle to fifa on ps3...etc..same with cod and all that

ps3 has newer hardware and blueray..bluerays are fuckin ace btw if you havant allready seen one.

its free to get certian online features, it has its internet own browser, and a bunch of other stuff it seems to constantly be updating itself.

im not saying the xbox is shit..its really quite good but its ugly and noisy and old. ps3 slim looks alot better the games are damn near identicle and you get blueray/dvd aswell.

xbox's tend to break more aswell

the wii as its title suggests as aload of urine, its rubbish, wash your hands and flush after using.

peace


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2012)

It's not ugly nor is it noisy. It looks pretty damn good now and is whisper quiet. The xbox has a better online gaming set up too, and these days who really cares about blu ray given how we download or stream films now?


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 13, 2012)

not everyone downloads and streams films now. (i dont) but yea i see ya point but still dont see any differance in the games.. they indenticle give or take.


----------



## jarin (Mar 15, 2012)

ps3 because its free to play online


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 15, 2012)

Xbox costs you pennies a day and has a superior online set up and experience.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

SNES


----------



## Utopia (Mar 15, 2012)

Wii's are for Parents, Grandparents, women and the Gay's.

Xbox's are mainly for primary school boys and young teen's.

The PS3 is for young Adults and Men, really manly Men.


----------

